# ترانيم جومانا مدوّر



## Catherine_22 (16 مارس 2008)

ترنيمة لأسبوع الآلام وعيد القيامة بصوت جومانا مدوّر يارب تعجبكم ,
ححاول ارفع بقيت الشريط قريب جداً

http://www.2shared.com/file/2995672/47466dc/083ajbeenak.html


----------



## Catherine_22 (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم جومانا مدوّر*

*ترنيمة حقاً قام*
http://www.2shared.com/file/2997394/df56e407/7aqqan_kam.html


----------



## amir melad (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم جومانا مدوّر*

الرب يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك
الرب يبارك حياتك 
وصلي من اجلي


----------



## ginajoojoo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم جومانا مدوّر*

ميرسى يا كاترين خالص وياريت تكملى باقى الشريط ولو عندك لجومانا اى ترانيم تانية حطيها فى الموضوع ده
ناس كتيير بيحبو صوت جومانا مدور...ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعبك​


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم جومانا مدوّر*

مرسى  اوى  اوى اوى واى


----------



## Catherine_22 (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم جومانا مدوّر*

*ترنيمة نداء الوساعة*
http://www.2shared.com/file/3000987/436c019e/01nida2elwasa3a.html


----------



## Catherine_22 (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم جومانا مدوّر*

ترنيمة بالكلمة البداية
http://www.2shared.com/file/3001078/e3265c2a/03bilkilmi.html


----------



## Catherine_22 (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم جومانا مدوّر*

*ترنيمة يا سيد الرحمة*
http://www.2shared.com/file/3001168/fbff075c/05yasayid.html


----------



## Catherine_22 (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم جومانا مدوّر*

*أرجو الصلاة من اجلي حنقطع عن المنتدى بسبب الإمتحانات بس بوعدكم ارجع بسرعة*


----------



## Catherine_22 (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم جومانا مدوّر*

*ترنيمة يا ولدي*
http://www.2shared.com/file/3026998/956321f2/06yawaladi.html


----------



## Catherine_22 (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم جومانا مدوّر*

*ترنيمة يا أول الدهر*
http://www.2shared.com/file/3027022/212f4dcd/10yaawwal.html


----------



## Catherine_22 (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم جومانا مدوّر*

ترنيمة ع بابك عم صلي
http://www.2shared.com/file/3027054/870d7e3f/023ababak.html


----------



## Mikamak (7 مايو 2012)

أين ترنيمة أيها القدوس الحي لجومانا مدور؟


----------



## Mikamak (7 مايو 2012)

استفسار في ترانيم جومانا
محتاج ترنيمة أيها القدوس الحي


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2012)

هحاول اجيبهالك
الموضوع من 2008 
دى ترانيم جومانا مدور على مكتبة ترانيم  المنتدى 
http://www.arabchurch.com/tranem/243-ج


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2012)

ترنيمة ايها القدوس الحى 
للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
http://tranem.arabchurch.com/g/gomanamedwar/28956257.mp3


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 مايو 2012)

ربنا يباركك


----------

